# How to turn off intro music/noise on a bluetooth speaker?



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 10, 2017)

I received this (black colour) today and I quite like it but annoying it makes a loud rockus every time it's turned on. So, how can I go about disabling this "feature"?

The only way that looks like any chance of opening it up is at the bottom though it seems to be really well built and sturdy so I dunno.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 11, 2017)

This video shows how to open a bluetooth speaker like this.



The problem is which cable I'd have to cut to turn off that annoying loud noise.


----------



## Mikemk (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it's not "cut the cable to turn off the noise."  It's a computer in itself, you'd need to reprogram the microcontroller.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 11, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I received this (black colour) today and I quite like it but annoying it makes a loud rockus every time it's turned on. So, how can I go about disabling this "feature"?
> 
> The only way that looks like any chance of opening it up is at the bottom though it seems to be really well built and sturdy so I dunno.


And that sound only happens when you turn it on?
You could probably use some simple circuitry to disable the speaker output for a short time when powered on, but that's beyond my knowledge.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jul 11, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> And that sound only happens when you turn it on?
> You could probably use some simple circuitry to disable the speaker output for a short time when powered on, but that's beyond my knowledge.


Yes, only when it's turned on.

I recorded the sounds it makes when boot up (MP3 / Bluetooth).

Link: https://mega.nz/#!LEATkASa!Uz69wWQPECp-XM-v5WV9hgy3XOjO5ULrlD5HeYD34WA


----------



## migles (Jul 11, 2017)

the easiest way:
put a ON\OFF switch between the speaker and the circuit.
before you turn on the bluetooth thing, you press your new switch to cut the speaker circuit and manually turn it on after the thing shutted up
you can use an "hold" switch, where the circuit gets interrupted while you hold it


----------

